

Nokia's secret OS to address sliding position in emerging markets - gadgetsrule
http://www.bgr.com/2011/10/12/nokias-secret-os-to-address-sliding-position-in-emerging-markets/

======
rbanffy
"a Linux-based operating system currently being developed behind closed
doors."

I cannot imagine Microsoft liking it.

